# BX2350



## BX2350 (Oct 12, 2021)

Joined here to get some answers, no one around hhome seems to be of any help, even the dealer if you can believe that. I have a Kubota BX2350 that I mow with and scrap the driveways, gravel. I was working on a parking area for our motor home and I noticed that it didn't want to pull in reverse very well so I put it up in the building. Got it back out to mow the yard and it doesn't want to pull forward or in reverse. .Pulling the slightest incline is a struggle and if the front wheels are turned, you will have to go to low range. I changed the fluid, Super UDT, and a Kubota filter, soaked the screen over night in carb cleaner and cleaned it good before installing and it didn't change a thing. The fluid that came out wasn't bad, no burnt smell or nothing. Lift and P/S work great so I'm assuming there is a second pump for the hydrostatic. Any ideas? Keep in mind I know nothing about these, I've worked on cars, diesels and everything else my whole life but never touched one of these.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning BX2350, welcome to the forum.

Here are three possible problems that will cause your tractor to become very slow moving fwd/back, or prevent movement altogether.

1) The rod from the "forward-reverse rocker" has completely disconnected from the transmission in a very tough spot, up kind of behind the transmission oil filter.

2) The nut that holds the rod form the forward/reverse pedal came off and then the rod was loose on the connection to the transmission. 

3) The reverse/forward treadle where it attaches to shaft has a split pin that over time works it way "almost out".


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

If none of that is amiss. you could be having issue with the hydrostat unit itself, The pumps do wear out, how old is it and how many meter hours on it? The Hydrostat pump is internal to the unit btw. They are rebuildable but I's suggest having a Kubota dealer do it as they are very complex inside and various clearances must be maintained and new components installed.

When you changed the fluid, I presume you changed the filter too. Happen to cut the filter open and see how much junk was in it? Junk in the filter is indicative of a worn hydrostat unit.


----------



## BX2350 (Oct 12, 2021)

2007 with 600 hours, well maintained before I got it. I checked everything twice and it comes down to an internal leak of some sort or a pump I guess. Called the dealer and he said 2 to 3 hrs to diagnose, $85 an hour! I asked how much if it's a pump and he doesn't have a clue. Thanks for your help, I think these are great little tractors but sure are expensive.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

He's right in there with my dealer on shop rate. Not knowing were you are, maybe you deal with the same dealer I do. Mine is in Carleton, Michigan. Today, 85 bucks an hour is a cheap date. Most shops are over 100 bucks an hour. In fact I know the owner personally and I've said to him he needs to raise his shop rate, it's too low. 

I always get a preferred rate on shop time as I do machine work and fabrication work for them on the side and never charge them. Kind of a tit for tat deal. I like doing things that way actually, I have the machine and fabrication shop so doing stuff for them that they cannot do, but I can works out well for me and them. Like I said, the hydrostat unit is internal in the gear case but it may just be something simple. I'd pony up the 85 per for knowing exactly what is wrong. You don't want to be dissecting something you cannot put back together and it takes special Kubota tools to work on them anyway.

2 years ago I bought used Kubota M9000 with 5500 meter hours from a JD dealer 400 miles form me. Part of the deal was, they'd deliver the tractor here or wherever I wanted it delivered. I had the take it directly to my dealer and I told my dealer to go completely through it and whatever it needed, do it and when it was done, drop it at my farm, which they did. I put an additional 5 grand in it over and above what I paid for it and still came out ahead and got a fully functional nicely restored 2002 M9000 pre emissions large frame ag unit. I'm happy. Don't leak a drop of anything and runs like a trop.... Anything that needed replaces was replaced and the engine received a tune up and dyno test. Had a leaking front crank seal, needed new kingpin bushings in the left outboard, new tie rod ends, PTO stub was leaking, got a new seal, new fuel shutoff solenoid, new filters air and oil) all around, fresh oil and gearbox oil (which I supplied, I like Chevron THC All weather fluid and Rotella T5) valves run and injectors spray tested, the hood was repainted and the dents fixed. Needs a new set of shoes next spring. That will be around 5 grand but the ones on there will get me by until then.

Here is the end result...


----------

